# Msft's update to fix bug in Windows Update Delivery fails. Now what?



## Arky217 (Aug 18, 2010)

Well, you may be a Windows Trooper, but you did say all suggestions appreciated.

So my suggestion is to forget Windows and move on.

I left Windows a couple years ago and went to Linux Mint.
Linux Mint just released their latest version, Linux Mint 17.
It is a LTS (long term support, til 2019) release and it just 
gets better and better. It is available with a variety of desktop
environments and boatloads of software.

And it's FREE !!!

In my opinion, it's so much better than Windows in so many ways,
that I would rather pay for it than get Windows for free.

Arky


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

It means the OS is borked. You can look at http://www.sevenforums.com/windows-...818-windows-update-error-code-80070246-a.html, which states to do a sfc /scannow from a Command Window. The other option is a Repair install. You will lose any documents, pictures, video's, etc.. If the repair does not work.

I use Xubuntu 14.04 LTS with no issues on my Toshiba Satellite C850D-st3nx1 laptop. Talk is making the rounds that Mint ver. 17 is not yet ready for prime time. Due to a lot of people are finding problems with it.


----------

